# Bay Leaves



## biggs682 (26 May 2015)

just under 11 years ago we planted a Bay tree it was all of about 1ft tall with about a dozen leaves it now stands over 6 ft tall and hundreds or even thousands of leaves . So if anybody wants a dozen leaves or so i am happy to pop them in a food bag inside a jiffy bag for the cost of postage .

Or can be collected foc


----------



## Tony Raynor (26 May 2015)

Love to put bay leaves in stews and mince when I use the slow cooker. Think I just bought a dried box a few weeks ago but I may take you up on the offer for some fresh ones.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2015)

We could count the leaves off one by one as they depart to new homes, that would be a jolly wheeze...


----------



## MartinQ (26 May 2015)

They're great to burn on the barbie for their flavour ... when we get some decent weather.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2015)

I've just eaten a stew in which I put in a bay leaf which I picked at a Farm in France,3 weeks ago. :0)


----------



## Glow worm (27 May 2015)

I love bay leaves too and use them in cooking all the time. I think they can be a bit variable in flavour from tree to tree. The one we have here seems pretty mild, but one I planted at my parents house in Norfolk is much stronger. I always grab a dozen or so leaves when I'm there. Lovely idea by the way O.P.


----------



## dan_bo (27 May 2015)

Go on then I'll have 1/2 a pound for the freezer. Pm me your paypal.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Go on then I'll have 1/2 a pound for the freezer. Pm me your paypal.



will pm you


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2015)

still loads available


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2015)

still got loads of these


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Jul 2015)

Swap you for some magic beans


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Swap you for some magic beans



will they make hills easier


----------



## Diggs (11 Jul 2015)

Good grief man, it's not as if they grow on trees


----------



## Diggs (11 Jul 2015)

It's a regular part of my cooking, popping out to the front garden to pick a couple to add to the pot


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2020)

If anybody wants any bay leaves the tree is still growing and producing more than we eat


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> If anybody wants any bay leaves the tree is still growing and producing more than we eat



I love the flavour they give to a slow cooked dish. I've only used dry. Be interesting to see fresh compare. What is your opinion on yours.


I'll have a reasonable amount which I will leaf leave in your hands.

Cheers.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Mar 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I love the flavour they give to a slow cooked dish. I've only used dry. Be interesting to see fresh compare. What is your opinion on yours.
> 
> 
> I'll have a reasonable amount which I will leaf leave in your hands.
> ...



Cheers dude, just let me know what I owe.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Mar 2020)

Some years ago I made a small mistake and bought a pack of dried bay leaves which seemed good value.

Something the size of a child's pillow arrived, and 95% is still in the cupboard some 10 years later


----------



## PK99 (22 Mar 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Some years ago I made a small mistake and bought a pack of dried bay leaves which seemed good value.
> 
> Something the size of a child's pillow arrived, and 95% is still in the cupboard some 10 years later



Throw them away! far too old and dry now!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Mar 2020)

PK99 said:


> Throw them away! far too old and dry now!


They're just fine you know! I may have to use an extra one or two, but let's face it, I've go plenty!


----------



## PK99 (22 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> just under 11 years ago we planted a Bay tree it was all of about 1ft tall with about a dozen leaves it now stands over 6 ft tall and hundreds or even thousands of leaves . So if anybody wants a dozen leaves or so i am happy to pop them in a food bag inside a jiffy bag for the cost of postage .
> 
> Or can be collected foc



Errm, why? 

the cost of posting would be more that the cost of a dozen leaves in the supermarket

plus in cooking dried leaves are generally preferable to fresh which are too strong in flavour.


----------



## Roger Longbottom (22 Mar 2020)

W


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

We’ve got a bay tree too, it’s about the size of Croydon. So if there’s a panic buy rush on @biggs682 leaves, I’ve got plenty. Just sayin’.


----------



## PK99 (23 Mar 2020)

Bay can be cut back very hard and will regrow.


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2020)

PK99 said:


> Errm, why?
> 
> the cost of posting would be more that the cost of a dozen leaves in the supermarket


Postage was rather cheaper in 2015 when this thread was originally started


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2020)

PK99 said:


> Bay can be cut back very hard and will regrow.



This one has been cut back very hard once or twice already and is due another one soon 



vickster said:


> Postage was rather cheaper in 2015 when this thread was originally started



It was but it's not all about money , i am just offering


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> This one has been cut back very hard once or twice already and is due another one soon
> 
> 
> 
> It was but it's not all about money , i am just offering


It was a quip on the comment that they'd cost less in the supermarket


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> It was a quip on the comment that they'd cost less in the supermarket



It's ok l didn't think you were having a go at me @vickster 

Stay safe


----------



## MartinQ (23 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It was but it's not all about money , i am just offering



Shame on you doing something so altruistic


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Mar 2020)

Well I got my stash through this morning. Thank you @biggs682. No real scent to them until you pierce the leaf with a finger nail and then whoosh. There it is.

Will be going on the crock pot on Saturday which will be a chilli.

Cheers dude.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Will I got my stash through this morning. Thank you @biggs682. No real scent to them until you pierce the leaf with a finger nail and then whoosh. There it is.
> 
> Will be going on the crock pot on Saturday which will be a chilli.
> 
> Cheers dude.



Glad they arrived ok , shout if you want anymore


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

If you want an idea of the flavour put one in some milk and heat it up.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> If you want an idea of the flavour put one in some milk and heat it up.



With some peppercorns and smoked loin of haddock..... Right, got it.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Mar 2020)

PK99 said:


> Errm, why?
> 
> the cost of posting would be more that the cost of a dozen leaves in the supermarket
> 
> plus in cooking dried leaves are generally preferable to fresh which are too strong in flavour.



I'm thinking it fosters a sense of community. That is to be applauded.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> If you want an idea of the flavour put one in some milk and heat it up.



I have never heard of that before not sure i want to try it either 

We have made chicken soup and at least 1 leaf went in that


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

I wouldn't mind a few mate - and next time I visit I'll bring some secateurs and nick a cutting so I can grow my own tree!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I wouldn't mind a few mate - and next time I visit I'll bring some secateurs and nick a cutting so I can grow my own tree!


No problems with that at all .

Message me your address and I will get some posted


----------



## Beebo (13 Apr 2020)

I presume this is just an elaborate cover story for your postal order marijuana business.

“honestly m’lud it was just bay leaves.”


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Apr 2020)

Hush Beebo - do you want to give the game away?


----------



## MartinQ (14 Apr 2020)

Beebo said:


> I presume this is just an elaborate cover story for your postal order marijuana business.
> 
> “honestly m’lud it was just bay leaves.”



Well they do go in the pot


----------

